# Cystocele vs. Vag. Wall Colapse?



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

How do you tell the difference? I've searched the forums but can't find how to tell the difference...

TMI: I'm 5 wks pp w/ 3rd DC & last week I noticed some tissue "down there." There's no bulge behind it (bladder) so I'm thinking it's just a sagging front vag. wall???
Will it go away?







I went to my chiro yesterday because I've been having some pubic bone/pelvic pain too & she said to just Kegel. I'm keeping an eye on my posture too. Any other advice?


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

see a physical therapist trained in pelvic floor rehabilitation??? that's my only suggestion. they are well versed and probably receive THE most training on this topic and area of the body from the what's normal and what's not quite normal perspective and how to help you help your body achieve normal for you.

and 5 weeks postpartum seems early to be worrying too much about it. are you comfortable with waiting another month or two or is it uncomfortable?

~claudia


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

It's just annoying, I feel like I need to push out whatever is sitting there...I've heard some women describe it as feeling like "a tampon that is falling out." Yep, feels a little like that. I'll wait a bit, I'd just like to do *something* to help it if possible, I've been lurking on the Whole Woman site.

Thank you for responding







.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

I would keep up the kegeling and wait it out. It may go back to normal and it may not. It's impossible to say at this point. If it continues to bother you and you really want to try to do something more about it, then talk to your midwife or doctor about it. Lots of people have cystoceles and don't even know it and nothing is done about it.


----------



## ~Quse~ (Aug 8, 2004)

Here's a site you might find interesting...http://www.wholewoman.com


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks Quse, I've been checking out that site for a week or so now, I've actually joined & posted!

I would like to order Christine's book & DVD. Has anyone tried a Mayan Massage?


----------



## allycat (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia*
Bump.









What does 'bump' mean when you put it in a thread. I just figured out what DS and DD meant. Oh, and DH as well.

A.


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

I had a Mayan massage when I was pg this time & plan to have one again in a few weeks. The masseuse I went to said to wait at least 6 wks pp before returning. It was a really great experience the first time, although I don't know if it had any physical effect. I did carry my 7 1/2 lb twins full term, so it couldn't have hurt! Good luck..


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hmmmm...5 weeks pp is early but I personally wouldn't wait to find out what it is. I have /had the same sensation & ended up seeing a PT who specializes in pelvic floor exercises. Unbeknownest to me, all of my organs were falling out & I was beyond doing kegels to fix them







I have since seen a Uro-Gyno who has confirmed that if i don't want any more children--surgery is my only option to keep them from falling out ----actually I could do a pessary but the Uro-gyn doesn't think it will be effective in my case.

So for you I'd wait a few more months but then be sure to have it checked out--just for peace of mind & so you know what's going on with your body. good Luck.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Oi, Lola! Have you checked out that site that Quse posted http://www.wholewoman.com ? Please check it out before going along with the uro-gyn's advice! There are some really wise women over there! Good luck.

I am now 6 wks pp & I think that the possible anterior vag. wall prolapse has improved ever so slightly but I still have pelvic bone pain (which I had while pg this time.) I have an appt. with my OB on May 8th (I'll be 8 wks pp.) I have been really good about keeping the posture that the site recommends (Whole Woman) & I want to order the book & video to try the exercises.

Oh, Allycat, you "bump" a thread so that it doesn't get "buried" or "lost" in back pages, so it stays current in hopes that people will respond. HTH (Hope that helps.)


----------



## lilysmama (Dec 31, 2003)

I thought I would respond to you. This happened to me after the birth of my second dc. I was completely defastated and sad. And thought that this completely natural message board would no longer accept me because this was something nobody got if they did their kegals enough while pregnant. Whatever.









However, I do go on this board...http://prolapse.hyperboards2.com/ind...rd=Talk&start=

I have not had any repairs done, don't know that I ever will; but I find them to be most supportive. I really just like to hear other people discuss it sometimes. It has really helped me emotionally.


----------



## allycat (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia*

Oh, Allycat, you "bump" a thread so that it doesn't get "buried" or "lost" in back pages, so it stays current in hopes that people will respond. HTH (Hope that helps.)

This does help. Thanks.

A.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilysmama*
I thought I would respond to you. This happened to me after the birth of my second dc. I was completely defastated and sad. And thought that this completely natural message board would no longer accept me because this was something nobody got if they did their kegals enough while pregnant. Whatever.









However, I do go on this board...http://prolapse.hyperboards2.com/ind...rd=Talk&start=

I have not had any repairs done, don't know that I ever will; but I find them to be most supportive. I really just like to hear other people discuss it sometimes. It has really helped me emotionally.

Do you know what "stage" yours is/was? Has it gotten any better over time?


----------



## lilysmama (Dec 31, 2003)

Everthing DOES tighten back up a lot. My ds is 20 months now and it's nothing like right after his birth. But, I still have it. I saw a Urogynecologist in January and she told me that I had a mild uterine and grade 1 bladder/ureatha prolapse. She just told me to do kegals 10 times each 3 times a day and it will keep things from getting worse.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I had a tear somewhere near/on the remnants of my hymenal ring that really creeped me out. I was sure something was falling out, but my body just went into overdrive when it healed that tear. It could be that. My mw charged 30 for a pelvic when I noticed it. no biggie, good luck. I hope thats what you have


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Metasequoia- I hope you don't mind me bumping this up to ask how you are doing? I had my ds about a month after your baby was born and found out a few days ago that I have both a cystocele & a rectocele from his birth. He was born very rapidly in an upright position (over the toilet







) which my MW thinks kinda 'caught' the upper edge of my bladder and part of my rectum as his head came down so quickly. It makes alot sense since I remember feeling extreme pain in my bladder/urethra area as he was being born. My MW recommending I see a physical therapist and I'm reading the Whole Woman website too. Just wondering if you've seen any improvement since I'm a little paranoid that I'm 'broken' if you kwim... Feel free to PM me if that makes you more comfortable.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmmmmmm, I was doing much better & it seems that 10 days of camping & constant babywearing (Ds is 18+ lbs at 4 months) has made me a little bulgy again. I only notice it occasionally, usually while wearing him or towards the end of the day. It hasn't gotten worse, that's a relief.

I was doing (& should still be doing) an exercise where you lay on your back on the floor, knees bent & squeeze a ball, approx. 6" wide for 3 sets of 20. You squeeze hard & exhale while squeezing, it's better than a Kegel.

Sorry, I just saw that you bumped this up today. I also think the hormones have a lot to do with it & that it wil usually get better after bfing.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

My MW is letting me go in for a walk-in appointment tomorrow for this very issue. I'm almost 4 weeks pp and just feel like things are trying to fall out. Hopefully I'm just jumping the gun since I imagine everything is still kind of akimbo after my delivery (vaginal, no drugs... but I feel that I failed myself and did not squat while pushing -- couldn't get up the energy).

Moral support would be most welcome! How long does it take to feel that things have kind of tightened up again? Am I ridiculous in immediately thinking I've got every kind of prolapse under the sun? Well, I guess that's what my MW is for. In the meantime, I'm encouraged to read the experiences in this thread already.


----------



## lilysmama (Dec 31, 2003)

I would just wait until your appointment to see what's going on in there. Even if something did happen, it's not the end of the world. If you haven't yet, go to the www.wholewoman.com website, you can find a lot of support on prolapse there. Congratulations on your new baby girl, you did a great job!!!!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks! I found the Whole Woman site before I found this thread, actually. Great info. BTW, I'm applying to physical therapy school this fall... the whole experience of labor and recovery has really made me feel passionate about women's health perhaps being my focus. There is just NOT ENOUGH out there! My checkup was great. Midwife confirmed that there is a small cystocele going on, but didn't seem overly concerned about it. Nothing uterine. Just normal healing. And I guess I better just get used to the fact that there's no way for this muscle/passageway to feel like it used to again... my daughter's head was over 11cm in diameter, so stands to reason my body is going to take a bit of time to recover.


----------

